# Does having IBS effect getting pregnant



## Lesha T

Hi everyone,Just wondered if someone could please help me out. Will having IBS greatly effect getting pregnant? I would love to have children some day but I'm scared to death the my IBS will become worse.Thanks, Lesha T


----------



## Nat

Lesha!When I first suffered from IBS ten years ago (well, they actually did not know then that it was IBS), I felt pelvic pain in the left lower abdomen. I underwent a laparascopy to make sure that I did not have endometriosis. Guess what, not only were the results negative but I got pregant five ot six months later.After I delivered, I was so busy with the baby that I never had another flare-up... until now. I've been under a lot of stress and worked too much for too long...So, don't worry about that one. If you are still not convinced, talk to your DR during your next visit.Nat


----------



## srhackett

I was only diagnosed this past January but now know I have had IBS for at least 20 years. I had a very successful pregnancy with my first, a miscarriage with my second (remember i didn't knwo I had IBS for either of those.) And so far a successful third pregnancy BUT I am on remeron and a progesterone supplement - who knows if #3 was successful becuase of it or not?????


----------



## KerryW

Hi Lesha. I'm in the same boat as you (so to speak). I have been trying to fall pregnant for about 5 months now, and I did worry about IBS affecting me during pregnancy. Then I thought, BAH, that's not going to stop me from having a baby.







If I flare up, I'm sure that something will help me get through it. Don't stress, everybody can be different, and who knows, maybe it will go away while you are pregnant!!!







I'll let you know when I fall pregnant, how IBS affects me.Ciao


----------



## Lesha T

HiThanks everyone for your replys,It appears as the IBS does have thet much of an effect and it's certainly no excuse not to have a baby







Thanks


----------



## Guest

Worst thing could be that you might not ever feel like having sex....that could have a BIG effect on it


----------



## Guest

IBS has nothing to do with getting pregnant. I am having my second in May and suffer from IBS-D.Through my first pregnancy I didn't have D once.This pregnancy, I get it like normal =-(Good luck in your TTC endeavors!!!


----------



## JennT

IBS itself has nothing to do with getting pregnant, although the urge to, uh... engage in the activity that leads to pregnancy can certainly be diminished by stomach pain!


----------



## melcoantiques

What about any medicines the doctor might put me on? I have a bottle of Donnatal sitting in front of me I've been scared to take because I'm in the 2ww right now and don't want to mess with anything pregnancy wise, if I am pg!Angela


----------



## Anna2

If you are pregnant or planning to get pregnant I would not take any medication without discussing the risks with your doctor first. The only thing mine will allow me to take is immodium and so far everything is fine. I have 5 weeks left to go! I had no problems with diahhria during the whole pregnancy up until about 2 to 3 weeks ago. My advice again would be to talk to your doctor before taking anything.


----------

